# POST PICTURES OF YOUR JACK DEMPSEYS!



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

Little ones. Not sure how big they are tho! probably 4 inches!


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i46 ... r13007.jpg


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

wow how big is he


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Best guess would be 8". I got him 4 months ago when he was 6".

Super feeding live food helped the quick growth.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

i feed them bloodworms and brine shrimp They won't go after guppies. what do you feed yours that are live?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Meal worms and crickets. I don't feed live fish, too many risks with that and I don't feel like risking it.


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

nice. we need a good rain for those worms to come out. and do your cut them usually or not really?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Store bought. We don't get these from the garden.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

More like a mini Dolphin. 









Hopefully he won't get much bigger. He's approaching Oscar proportions.









When he was a puppy:


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

gorgeous pictures! how long did he take to grow up for you?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

Are u talking about my electric blue


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

EBJD


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

holy **** how old is your ebjd?


----------



## ryanjamesg (Aug 26, 2012)

and yes montell


----------



## manferdmanny (Sep 25, 2012)

Your guess is all around the correct would be 8".

I have already got this 4 months before then same pannel.

Thanks,


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

I've had him for hmmm a month or to got him at mabe a inch if not smaller he's 3.5 inches now


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

manferdmanny said:


> Your guess is all around the correct would be 8".
> 
> I have already got this 4 months before then same pannel.
> 
> Thanks,


What?? Was this post an accident? makes no sense to me.


----------



## HP2012Mac (Sep 25, 2012)

Love the electric blue color, montellp


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Great looking fish !!!

Is anyone here feeding red worms? They are the easiest and most prolific ones to raise I have found, a 15-20 gallon tote will raise enough to feed almost daily. I raised my last Severums and Angels on them and plan to again, but will with a larger tote. I hadnt used meal worms on Cichlids but from seeing these results I will.

and Montel how old is your EB?? A truly beautiful specimen.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

jake *** had him for 2 months when october comes and thanks


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

He's a keeper for sure.

Where did you get him?

I am seriously going to be looking for some, plus some BJDs. About 4 of each. Hopefully in Nov, or sooner.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

dont have the female in the last pic any more he paired up with a blue gene female...

in the 2nd pic is my blue gene female and regular male jd fighting a male con i got rid of

jake i got electric blue from my lfs called atlantis tropical fish


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful pics, that convict was sure outgunned !

Convicts are still one of my favorites, the first I think I had breed for me, long long ago. I still think they are neat.

I will contact Atlantis, good to hear they have stock like this.

Is your EB female showing signs of pairing ?

Are you at the end of a long day or starting a new one?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

i havnt got my electric blue a female yet i wanted to let him get bigger i think ima pick 1 up tomorrow well later on today because its 3:40 in las vegas


----------



## aman747 (Sep 29, 2012)

ryanjamesg said:


> Little ones. Not sure how big they are tho! probably 4 inches!


looking very nice
nice sharing really


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I am hoping to see some at the auction in Detroit on the 20th, if not will probably get several from Atlantis, I emailed them to see what if any that they have, right now am planning the fish room, first project is wiring so all tanks set up will be temporary ones.


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

My Male and Female both about 7.5 inches...pics only darkened. They're in breeding dress


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful Boldstone !!

How big is the tank ?

Jake


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Their breeder thank is 55 Gallon. I'm rehoming in the next month to a 180...eh or I might just keep them there.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

a 55 should be fine for them. Thats my choice, or a breeder 50.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (Jun 2, 2012)

ebjd age 1 year, about 4 inches long.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pictures everyone. It's been a while since I visited the site and figured I would join the fun. 
First 2 pics are a JD from a spawn from Feb 2011


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful !!

They havent missed any grocerys !


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

DigitalBuddha at one year old i think yours is female


----------

